# Bear Nuts!



## Lewi (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.bearnutscomic.com/images/LU_1280by1024.jpg
Any Bear Nuts readers here? Find it here: http://www.bearnutscomic.com/

Original comic by Alison Acton, owner of Studio Doomcat. All characters copyright to their respective owner/s. This post was not created with permission of said people.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 12, 2010)

-_-


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm really glad it wasn't what I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 12, 2010)

I lol at the red bear


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I lol at the red bear



Agreed


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

Pretty sure those are bunnehs.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pretty sure those are bunnehs.



They're bears.

Read the comic.

Which is pretty funny sometimes.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 12, 2010)

I read the comic, wouldn't call it furry though.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I read the comic, wouldn't call it furry though.



Who called it furry? Not me.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

your signature makes me angry, OP. >:C


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

Im sure many here relate to those bears lol. Jk.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

wrong forum dude


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 12, 2010)

i read it and i think its pretty funny^^ pretty messed up at times but that just makes it better!


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2010)

those
are
reallyyyyyyyyyyy
creepy
looking

;____________;


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 13, 2010)

COOL made in ottawa my city


----------

